# exaust for my altima



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

i just bought a 2003 altima 3.5 i already put a stillen intake on it i was wondering which exaust i should buy. i was looking at greddy's evo.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

You should buy the exhaust that you like best  . My suggestion would be to search and see what other members have used then ask for their opinions.


----------

